# Help accessing Belkin Router Page.....



## loading... (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi, A few years ago, I was trying to set up a vir server, and i made a password for my router, but it was some random bull. And of course, I didn't have a clue what I was doing.. Now I'm trying to make a server for me and my friends to play BlockLand.. My only problem is I don't know the password, and I already did a hard reset.. Which is supposedly holding the reset button for 30+ seconds. I'm looking for the i.p. for my belkin router which is model # F5D8230-4 and if I hard reset the password should be blank..

I just need help getting the I.P. and I got it before but it didn't work.. so maybe if someone knows how to hard reset.. my belkin router?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Make sure you have power on when you do the reset, and 30 seconds should be plenty.


Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## loading... (Sep 4, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\rvp susie>ipconfig/ all

Error: unrecongnized or incomplete command line.

USAGE:
ipconfig [/? | /all | /renew [adapter] | /release [adapter] |
/flushdns | /displaydns | /registerdns |
/showclassid adapter |
/setclassid adapter [classid] ]

where
adapter Connection name
(wildcard characters * and ? allowed, see examples)

Options:
/? Display this help message
/all Display full configuration information.
/release Release the IP address for the specified adapter.
/renew Renew the IP address for the specified adapter.
/flushdns Purges the DNS Resolver cache.
/registerdns Refreshes all DHCP leases and re-registers DNS names
/displaydns Display the contents of the DNS Resolver Cache.
/showclassid Displays all the dhcp class IDs allowed for adapter.
/setclassid Modifies the dhcp class id.

The default is to display only the IP address, subnet mask and
default gateway for each adapter bound to TCP/IP.

For Release and Renew, if no adapter name is specified, then the IP address
leases for all adapters bound to TCP/IP will be released or renewed.

For Setclassid, if no ClassId is specified, then the ClassId is removed.

Examples:
> ipconfig ... Show information.
> ipconfig /all ... Show detailed information
> ipconfig /renew ... renew all adapters
> ipconfig /renew EL* ... renew any connection that has its
name starting with EL
> ipconfig /release *Con* ... release all matching connections,
eg. "Local Area Connection 1" or
"Local Area Connection 2"

C:\Documents and Settings\rvp susie>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : susie
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-1F-45-39-12
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, September 05, 2008 5:39:39 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, September 05, 2008 6:39:39 P
M

C:\Documents and Settings\rvp susie>


----------



## loading... (Sep 4, 2008)

192.168.15.1 does not work.


----------



## loading... (Sep 4, 2008)

sorry.. i dont see the edit button.. but i found the belkin i.p.
http://192.168.2.1/


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I can't see how you get 192.168.15.1 as a default gateway if the router is at 192.168.2.1! :4-dontkno

What's the exact make/model of the modem you use?


----------



## loading... (Sep 4, 2008)

modem is, the default Comcast cable modem (surfboard 5120) the router is Belkin ( f5d8230-4 )

Yeah I also was curious as to why there so apart.

edit: (i see the edit button now =p) 
Um.. were the steps you gave me above to reset the router.. or for something else that had to do w/ my modem? I already hard resetted for 30 seconds.. Belkin support once told me how to hard reset.. but I don't know.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

From your router's user's manual.



> *Restoring the Factory Defaults*
> 
> Press and hold the “Reset” button for at least 10 seconds then
> release it. The lights on the Router will momentarily flash. When
> the lights stop blinking, the reset is complete.


Note that this is done with power on the modem.

If you're reset it to factory defaults, I'm at a total loss how it comes up with the addresses you're seeing. The problem I have here is that the address and subnet:

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

...would not be able to connect to the router at 192.168.2.1 at all.

I don't know what is going on there, but I have to conclude you're leaving something out of the configuration.


----------



## loading... (Sep 4, 2008)

Vonage? this is my network map. Modem wire to the WAN port.. LAN to vonage. And vonage wired to one computer. 

Modem > Router > Vonage > Computer

Right now to reset the router, i've plugged the cable liike this:
Modem > Router > Computer (hold untill power light flash.. I must try for longer than 10 seconds.)


EDIT finally got it! :grin:

Put my modem on standby, took out the wire to my pc, held the reset for 2 mins.. and who-hoo all has been reset.. but I didn't see any light flicker.. which is what everyone told me to watch for =/

Oo.. I did another ipconfig, I still have 255. in there


----------



## loading... (Sep 4, 2008)

NVM.. again i can't reset it.. LOL I tried setting up a network password and before I could go any further the log in screen came and well IDK.. it won't work.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's actually see the IPCONFIG /ALL results.


----------



## loading... (Sep 4, 2008)

Exactly the same.


```
Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.2
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1

C:\Documents and Settings\rvp susie>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : susie
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-1F-45-39-12
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.2
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
        DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
        Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, September 11, 2008 4:18:46
 PM
        Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, September 11, 2008 5:18:46
 PM
```


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you have Internet access with these settings, I can't see how the Belkin F5D8230-4 is in the picture here.

What do you get if you connect directly to the modem and bypass the router? I'd like to see that IPCONFIG /ALL result.


----------



## loading... (Sep 4, 2008)

```
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\rvp susie>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : susie
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.fl.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : hsd1.fl.comcast.net.
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-1F-45-39-12
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 69.180.96.135
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 69.180.96.1
        DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.74.10
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.74.162
                                            68.87.68.162
                                            68.87.73.242
        Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, September 11, 2008 5:44:52
 PM
        Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, September 11, 2008 6:44:52
 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\rvp susie>\
```
At first it was all 0.0.0 for my i.p.
than i took out the power to my modem and plugged it back and the above is what I get.


--- You better believe it works w/ the router because it does =p


----------



## loading... (Sep 4, 2008)

I emailed belkin, they only tell me to reset the router, hold for 15 seconds and connect the computer to LAN and modem to WAN port.. Is there no other way of resetting? My modem resets by just unplugging.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

loading... said:


> I emailed belkin, they only tell me to reset the router, hold for 15 seconds and connect the computer to LAN and modem to WAN port.. Is there no other way of resetting? My modem resets by just unplugging.


That describes a reset to factory defaults, which is what you're trying to accomplish here. You said you had already tried this, are you changing that story?


----------



## loading... (Sep 4, 2008)

Nope, same story.. I keep trying to reset to factory settings.. but it doesn't work. =/
I'm trying new techniques.. using different ports turning stuff off.. ect


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I reviewed the thread, and I finally see what you are doing wrong!

_Modem > Router *> Vonage* > Computer_

As I suspected, there is another device in the mix, which is why we're having the problems. 

Why not try my instructions again and follow them *EXACTLY*! I do not mention the Vonage adapter, because it should *NOT *be connected here. Even in the final configuration, it should *NOT *have the computer connected to it, it should be alone on a router port, the computers should be connected directly to the other router ports.




Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

If you actually do this EXACTLY as shown, you will be able to connect to the router, and the IP addresses and Default Gateway addresses will suddenly be correct.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you make any progress on this issue?


----------

